# Help



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Occasionally I misplace something, I make a point of putting things in their correct places but only the Lord knows where I put my car keys. 
I've retraced my steps and my mind is a blank. I tried using the spare key but that didn't help to cut a long story short I eventually went and got a battery put into the spare (one of my wonderful neighbours took me down town) it unlocked the car but when I switched the ignition on the car wouldn't start and then the alarm went off (funny how stupid you feel) I switched off and tried again same thing, third time it started I quickly parked the car in the garage in case something else happens. Hopefully it will start tomorrow. I did contact my insurance and told them I have a spare and it might be faulty but again wonderful that they are, they will replace the key. Problem I have to wait 3 weeks for it to arrive here in SA. I have now a slight predicament, I want to attend the woodturning demo on Sunday in JHB but should I go and the car wont start to bring me back (obviously if it doesn't start to take me then I will have to make another plan) hubby isn't here he left this morning for the coast (work). What is worrying me the most is, did Honey perhaps swallow the keys, surely she would have been sick by now.


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

Where was the last place you had it? (sorry, I hate when people say that).

My worst hiding spot is in pockets. Jackets, clothes from days gone by… also check the dryer and washing machine.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Gotta go religious here, old family tradition Pray to ST. Anthony

Don't search they will turn up.

PS. I'm sure if you go to the show there will be all kinds of help to help you out.


----------



## SawdustJunky (Mar 18, 2010)

Cher, I'm assuming Honey is a dog. Do you have a metal detector for the wood in the shop. If so scan the dog.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I do not believe I am anywhere close enough or I would offer you a ride to the show!


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Modern keys have a resistor/computer chip built in to them. If the chip gets deprogrammed then it you can turn the key and the motor will turn over but it won't run the car. When I bought my current car used it came with 4 keys, only one of which would run the car, the rest acted like it wanted to start but wouldn't. I had to have the keys reprogrammed at the dealer.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*PaulfromVictor* I had parked the car in driveway and locked it and there is noway I could have locked the keys in the car, the remote is needed. I checked the clothing I had on yesterday I even checked hubbys cloths. Just checked the washing machine and dryer, not there.
*SawdustJunky* At least there is some humour here I dont have a metal detector and Honey is a dog.
*Dez* Thanks for the offer. If push comes to shove I can ask my youngest to fetch and bring me back. I just dont want to leave my car in JHB in some remote area, there will be nothing left of it.
*Michael Murphy * I did manage to drive the car into the garage. Is there perhaps a possibility that it could cut out while I am driving it?
*DaddyZ* I have been praying.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

aauch I just hate when that happens

Cher try to think back to the day when you used the right key and
roll the film forward picture by picture in you mind while you walk from the place
you parked the car and all the way into the house/shop/garden or any other place 
you where the first few ours after you used the key and I´m sure you will remmember
where they are
and for you consurne for Honey she hasn´t swollow them never heard of it before
that dogs eat metal and plastic that way 

last time it happens to mee was the days before chips and remote
in the keys I had to pic up my farther and mothers car in the city
while the where on a vacation
and the key there was handlet to me was a garage key so I could only
open the doors and the trunk but not start and drive the car and it was in the mittle of the night
so there was no transport in sight had to walk 15 miles home

good luck Cher hope you find them sune

Dennis


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Might I suggest what I've been pondering to get. Something like this one.

Key Finder


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

My wife borrowed my keys and took some friends to a restaurant for dinner.She had the valet park the car. After dinner she drove everyone home and then herself. She however, took my car key off the key chain and did not put it back on when she picked up the car from the valet. Needless to say, I will never see that key again. Another 40 bucks down the drain, or a purse, coat pocket, slacks pocket. who knows!!!!


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

I didnt read all the responses so I hope I'm not repeating this. But if the dog swallowed them it will come out sooner than 3 weeks. You just have to look well, you know where. I think I'd rather take my chances and drive the car and ask for help if it doesnt start again.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*JAGWAH* Thanks for the link. In my hunt for those dam keys thats the very thing that went through my mind of course I dont have one. 
*UnionLabel* To replace those keys it will cost the insurance R2800.00. Fortunately I have an access policy so I dont have to pay anything. Just the waiting period of 3 weeks to come from Germany.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Janice* I have even gone through the garbage ugh.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

My problem is my keys don't have to go into the switch. They can stay in my pocket. So I've gotten into the habit of not thinking about removing the keys when I finish driving.

I need keys to drive my truck. So due to the Nissan's habit I'll turn the truck off, leave the keys and get out shutting the locked door. i have a key in a magnetic holder under the door in the frame now. I've done this at least once a month for the last year.

Good luck


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Dennisgrosen* Believe this, if the car should suddenly cut out in the middle of nowhere and I start walking I will be taken for a street girl on duty and I definitely dont want that happening.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

So… you lost them and can't find them….
You may not be able to recover that set Cher (unless Honey "finds" them for you!!) but the next best thing is to be sure that it never happens again! I too would leave my keys around and then go looking for them (not to pleasant during that process, I might add!!). I then decided that a combination coat rack (we really only put sweat shirts on it) and key rack would be great in the garage just outside the house door. So… make one Madam Woodworker!
Mine has about 6 hooks (some with keys and some with sweatshirts) and a shelf on the top for anything I need to remember to take. As soon as you do this, your lost keys will show up! Always happens.
Ellen


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Ellen * I made a key holder many years ago and I am the only one that uses it. When ever I come home the first thing I do is hang up the keys. I did offer Honey the spare set to see how she would react, she just ignored them. So where to now? I'm beginning to wonder if I am going crazy.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

They are always in the last place you look for them.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

A Street girl on duty? What does a street girl off duty look like? Does she have a sign hanging around her neck flipped over to read closed, or one of those cabby flags?


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Are they on the top of your head like my glasses are when I am looking all over for them?


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

..."They are always in the last place you look for them…" 
Well it would be silly to keep looking after you found them


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I didn´t ment you shuold talk a walk I just said I had to do it

and by the way you are too beautyful to be taken for a working street girl Cher

Dennis


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

well, if my grandson has been around your house, he has hidden them. Probably with the remotes and one of each sock.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I hate it when that happens :-(( Been there and done that ) It was really bad when I was OD on Topamax. I couldn't remember what I was thinking long enough to write it down!! You can imagine what life was like. Fortunately, while I was looking for something, I would forget what i was looking for; therefore, it wasn't lost any more ;-))


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

any chance your hubby took them with him ?


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ohhh… now David…. that is brilliant!
I'm sure it was accidental… but what a good idea!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i guess that would only work ,
if he drove himself to the coast ,
or the airport .
if cher drove him to the airport ,
then she had the keys when she got home .

i worked yesterday finishing that raccoon cage , 
and margy kept losing her pencil ,
( she keeps it in a bun on the back of her head ) ,
i finally asked her if she had checked inside her ear (LOL) !

i solved my problem with pencils ,
i have two .
if one is taking a break ,
i use the other one .
if both are ,
i take a break !

cher , are you still looking ?
get to that turning class any way you can ,
cars and keys come and go ,
but knowledge is priceless !


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

I dont think so David. He knows my independence is important to me. One other thing he knows * HELL HATH **NO FURY LIKE A WOMAN!! * 
*JAGWAH* You are so funny I really cant be upset any more.


----------



## beatlefan (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Cher-If you have your owner's manual check out the part about replacing the batteries in the remote-if that is what you are saying happened-On Mercedes Benz, when you replace the batteries in the key-remote you have to let it reprogram itself to the car-that happened to me on my Benz-if you don't have the manual I am sure you can find it on-line-what kind of car do you have ?


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*beatlefan* Thanks I think that is what happened when it didnt want to start. Keys that reprogram itself to the car, I wouldnt have thought that. I do have the manual but didnt think to read it. I drive the best car on the road….. Mercedes Benz.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Cher, how are you going to fit a sheet of plywood in a Mercedes-Benz? I only ask because you say it's the best on the road. j/k Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

nailbanger2 if it cant go inside it can go on top


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

I am so Blessed. *Mario *you are a star thanks again. I just sent you email. To all you wonderful LJ's I love you all tons thanks for all your support and humour.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey Mario - It seems you are going to meet Cher before me (jealous)

Cher - check the freezer.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Cher,
I had a Mercedes SUV… we affectionately called it the "Mercedes Moving Van" - you could fit a love seat in there and close the back gate… and we did!!! Traded it in for a Toyota Tacoma… they are remarkably alike inside!!!
I know those keys will turn up - I am dying to know where you find them!!!
Ellen


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Like wise *Mario* you know what I look like. I was looking for a 6' tall guy and the only one I did see didnt seem to recognize me. So where were you?


> ?


??


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

so near ,

and yet ,

so far away !

did either one of you learn anything in that class ?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL, some of you guys need to get out more.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

How come you guys don't fall all over yourselves to see me. I got a pretty face. Did you see my Rowena Hammerschmidt photo. I look good in a dress.

Sheesh!


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

Mario, Mario…Cher, Cher…

one loses the keys, the other forgets the cell (ah-ah-ah :-D ) the right people to help each other :-D
(I know I'll keep on laughing 'till midnight, thank you both! :-D )

...205 cm tall !!! ah-ah-ah …and she couldn't see him! ah-ah-ah sorry Char, you know, I'm what I am…ah-ah-ah…Cher you so nice!!!! smack from Italy!!!! ah-ah-ah Mario, Mario…:-D…you had to get on a stool ah-ah-ah 12 feet tall ah-ah-ahI'm fainting ah-ah-ah :-D tooooo nice…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i guess the other was ,

' turning away ' ,
when the other scanned the room ?

mario must have been on his knees ,
to work on the 3' tall lathe .

how many people were there there ?
and how many lathes ?

sounds like ' grand central station ' ,
in new york city !

i googled ' africa ' ,
it fit in the same window as rhode island ,
and san marino .

amazing you missed each other !


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Mario* There was chow, they had it around the corner just opposite Country Woods. Ok so Mario did see me but he wasnt too sure. When I arrived at my son's place yesterday I was surprised, my hubby had driven through the night to come with to the demo. *JAGWAH* we do fall all over you, you just cant see us.
*Ellen* I love my car because of the safety features, it is fast enough for me and the fuel consumption is very good.
*David* there were quite a few people there.
Here is a sample of what we saw










This work was done by John Speedy.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

The car keys haven't been found YET.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

waaoow he is goood on a lathe
thank´s for sharing it Cher
and I´m sorry you havn´t found your keys yet

Dennis


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

cher ,
now that you know how ,
by tomorrow ,
you should have an 8 piece set ?

did you actually get to use the lathe ,
or was it just a demo from the mechanic ?


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Dennis* he is good but he has probably been doing for about a hundred years.
*David* indeed, if I could just do one. He has got the experience. When there is another demo I will get a few photos of how he did that. I'm even going to try and explain.
It was just the pro's giving the demo's.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*GOOD NEWS FOR A MONDAY MORNING* Megan has just asked me if I found the car keys…....No Meg…..*Here they are Mom*.......Where did you find them?.... In my cupboard on the shelf. I now remember going to fetch something out of the cupboard but not putting the keys on the shelf. I only go into the other 2 bedrooms after the children have been to visit, then I clean and change the bedding ready for their next visit but I dont check the cupboards because believe this they are still storing some of their belongings here. Megan being the biggest culprit.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

GREAT NEWS!! The lost has been found!
Ellen


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

congrats Cher you still have some luck

Happy Easter

Dennis


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

it is good that she found them ,

saved you buying a new car (LOL) !


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

At least someone else didn't find them in your drawers!


----------

